# Minder On Channel Five.



## sloweye (Feb 4, 2009)

Just watched the new series of Minder on Five, i thought they had done a good job with it. Plenty of laughs and not to far from the origenal format which was good. really looking forward to the rest of the series now.

Was wandering what others made of it.

Only bad point was there was not one single Ford Capri in it


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Feb 4, 2009)

Well not being a fan of the first version I confess I had no compunction to watch this.

The problem with re-makes is that you either stick to the original plots - in which case why bother the original is usually better, or you come up with new idea - in which case why not call it something new. This seems to me to be an attempt to grab audience figures from an old name. They'll be making Z-cars, Miami Vice, Six million Dollar Man and The Prisoner again next. Why is it that writers can't come up with original plot and program ideas.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 4, 2009)

I loved the origenal, i was bought up on it. gave this a chance and i'm really glad i did, its been really well cast and they haven't spoilt it. The New Terry (james) fits the part well. really looking forward to see if the good work lasts.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 11, 2009)

Well i've just seen episode 2 and it was fantastic, the Daily line carry's on. a few cameo's most notably Rick Mayle as the father of the bride and a great rendition of Bohemian rapsody. i was suitably intertained.


----------

